# Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture

## cl1ck

ciao a tutti!

ogni tanto mi facio sentire  :Smile: 

ho appena installato la sk in oggetto, e come volevasi dimostrare non riesco a farla funzionare.

ecco quello che ho fatto:

kernel

Multimedia devices  --->

<M> Video For Linux

[ ]   V4L information in proc filesystem

<M>   BT848 Video For Linux

save and exit

ricompilato regolarmente fino a make modules_install

```

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.4.22; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/bttv.o

depmod:         i2c_bit_add_bus_Rca543f36

depmod:         i2c_master_recv_R67b29cc4

depmod:         i2c_bit_del_bus_Rdf920b11

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/msp3400.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_transfer_R1dea91d1

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda7432.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video

/tda9875.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_transfer_R1dea91d1

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/tda9887.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/tuner.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_recv_R67b29cc4

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/video/tvaudio.o

depmod:         i2c_probe_R4e2acbec

depmod:         i2c_add_driver_Racf22304

depmod:         i2c_transfer_R1dea91d1

depmod:         i2c_attach_client_Ra861362d

depmod:         i2c_master_recv_R67b29cc4

depmod:         i2c_master_send_Rb692cb0e

depmod:         i2c_detach_client_R0cfb40b4

depmod:         i2c_del_driver_R57837012

```

/etc/devfsd.conf

```

REGISTER       v4l/.*       PERMISSIONS root.video 660

```

reboot (non si sa mai)

non funziona nulla!! qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?

grazie in anticipo.[/b]

----------

## almafer

di i2c basta che metti 

i2c support

i2c-bit-banging

gli aLtri non servono

----------

## cl1ck

```

di i2c basta che metti

i2c support

i2c-bit-banging

gli aLtri non servono

```

?????

io non ho attivato nessun supporto i2c  :Confused: 

probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosa, mi potresti aiutare?

devo inserirli nel kernel?

----------

## almafer

ah, credevo li avessi inseriti tutti  :Very Happy: 

comunque controlla, per quel che ne so quell'errore lo da se i moduli sono inseriti non se mancano

devi inserire quei due moduli, o metterli come statici, come preferisci, nel primo caso ricordati se non usi hotplug di inserirli in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

compreso anche bttv, cioè così

i2c-core

i2c-algo-bit

bttv

questi moduli li trovi in caracter device

----------

## akiross

questo thread capita a fagiolo  :Smile: 

INNANNZI TUTTO

Ciao Almafer  :Smile: 

Come va?

SECONDA COSA

Io ho la stessa identica scheda, gia compilato con i2c (avevo lo stesso errore e ho aggiustato tutto aggiungendo I2C dove serviva... forse abilitandoli tutti  :Smile: )

Solo che adesso non so cosa fare per fare andare questa benedetta scheda  :Smile: 

cosa devo avviare? e che programmi uso per acquisire e registrare (e magari covnertire in DivX?, ho giusto 2 filmini da portare da cassetta a DivX)

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## almafer

ciao akiross  :Very Happy: 

sono stato anche meglio, non è un bel periodo purtroppo, ma che vuoi fare?

allora, per fare le catture io uso mencoder, con una linea di comando di questo tipo

```

mencoder -tv on:driver=v4l:input=1:width=640:height=480 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1200 -oac mp3lame -o film.avi 

```

input=1 vuol dire ingresso composito, se usi il cavo di antenna 

input=0

e ti ritrovi il tuo filmato già in divx, nel mio caso preferisco l'mpeg4 del team mplayer, poi puoi usare avidemux per farci del video editing basico.anche con cinelerra puoi fare delle grandi cose, ma non mi ci sono mai messo sopra e non saprei consigliarti.per vedere la tv quello che preferisco è tvtime, ma ci sono pure xatv e tanti altri

----------

## akiross

innanzi tutto:

dopo aver compilato il kernel e relativi moduli, e' gia tutto pronto?

credo di no...

cosa devo fare per avere tutto pronto? nel senso di avere i moduli che partono in automatico (se c'e ne' bisogno), configurati correttamente eccetera (se c'e' da configurare qualcosa).

Seconda cosa:

se volessi guardarmi la TV? (se possibile con il beneamato xine  :Smile: 

e alla terza ho gia avuto risposta  :Smile: 

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## almafer

se hai già messo i moduli nel kernel aggiungi a modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

i2c-core

i2c-algo-bit

bttv

come dicevo sopra e sei a posto, basta emergere uno dei tanti programmi per vedere la tv, con xine per quello che ne so non si può, io adoro tvtime, che è nel portage

----------

## akiross

ok, funziona  :Smile: 

o meglio... funziona ma non benissimo

stavo provando ad acquisire un film dal formato composito: uscita dal tv-video al composito della scheda in ingresso, quindi senza audio.

Ho trovato che la modalita' dello standard piu' adatta e' PAL-Nc; su tutte le altre si vede distrurbato o con colori fasulli

Su questa si vede un po disturbato e in bianco e nero, pero' l'immagine e' centrata e si vede bene.

Che devo fare per aggiustarla? non e' che ci siano una miriade di formati...

appena ho tempo provo l'antenna

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## cl1ck

ok, i moduli ora funzionano.

c'e' pero' un altro problema:

```

$ xawtv

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: Permission denied

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: Permission denied

v4l: open /dev/v4l/video0: Permission denied

no video grabber device available

```

sto utilizzando devfs, quindi non posso creare manualmente i moduli con MAKEDEV.

[/code]

----------

## yardbird

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> ok, i moduli ora funzionano.
> 
> c'e' pero' un altro problema:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe più un problema di permessi.. Il tuo utente appartiene al gruppo "video"? Se lo fai partire come root funziona?

Per il DGA: prova ad inserire la linea

```
Load    "extmod"
```

nella sezione "Modules" del file XF86Config. Se però stai usando i driver ATI binari tieni presente che non supportano molto bene il DGA (a me xawtv dà problemi con la radeon 9700).

----------

## cl1ck

nel file /etc/group c'e' questo:

```

video::27:root,cl1ck,katy

audio::18:root,cl1ck,katy

```

la directory /dev

```

dev # ls -l video*

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Nov  8 03:31 video0 -> v4l/video0

dev # ls -l v4l/

total 0

crw-rw----    1 root     video     81,  64 Jan  1  1970 radio0

crw-rw----    1 root     video     81, 224 Jan  1  1970 vbi0

crw-rw----    1 root     video     81,   0 Jan  1  1970 video0

```

ho aggiunto

```

Load    "extmod"

```

con root funziona, ma con gli utenti mi dice che non hanno i permessi

[/code]

----------

## yardbird

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> nel file /etc/group c'e' questo:
> 
> ```
> 
> video::27:root,cl1ck,katy
> ...

 

Strano..  Hai provato a far partire xawtv specificando come dispositivo "/dev/v4l/video0" (che sembra avere i permessi corretti)? Se esegui "v4l-conf" cosa ti dice?

----------

## akiross

Ho un problemino con l'antenna e TvTime

Il Source e' regolato su Television

Il video standard e' PAL

In alto a destra c'e' scritto

Television

US Cable 99

pero' c'e' No signal

che configurazione devo mettere per vedere la TV da antenna?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## RedNeckCracker

mezzo OT:

il chip BT881 è supportato oppure no? ho dato un'occhiata in giro ma non mi è sembrato che ci sia supporto, o sbaglio?

----------

## almafer

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Ho un problemino con l'antenna e TvTime
> 
> che configurazione devo mettere per vedere la TV da antenna?
> 
> Grazie
> ...

 

con il tasto "i" selezioni s-vieo o composite o antenna

----------

## akiross

aehm... grazie almafer per la tua buona volonta'  :Smile: 

solo che il problema non era quello (scusami, mi sono spiegato male).

Il mio problema e' che - qualsiasi modo scelgo (svideo composito o antenna) - la schermata rimane sempre blu

ho provato a cambiare diverse volte canale per vedere gli effetti ma sempre blu

che faccio?

altri software da provare?

grazie

ciao

----------

## almafer

sicuro di avere caricato tutto quello che serve?

i2c-core

i2c-algo-bit

bttv

non saprei che altro dirti  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

#lsmod

```

bttv                   95776   0

i2c-algo-bit            7560   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13540   0  [bttv i2c-algo-bit]

```

non riesci a postare la configurazione del tuo tvtime?

magari io sbaglio qualcosa -molto probabile-

purtroppo non ho trovato nulla che fa al caso mio sul sito ufficiale

grazie

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Il mio problema e' che - qualsiasi modo scelgo (svideo composito o antenna) - la schermata rimane sempre blu
> 
> 

 

Hai questo problema solo con tvtime? Hai provato con altri programmi, come xawtv? Passi qualche parametro a bttv quando lo carichi?

Anch'io ho una scheda basata su BT878 e, se non specifico manualmente a bttv il tipo di scheda, il sintonizzatore non funziona e non vedo nulla (devo passare a bttv il parametro "card=xx", dove xx è un intero che dipende dal tipo della scheda: se sei fortunato puoi ricavarlo facilmente dalla doc di bttv).

Se invece hai questo problema solo con tvtime... beh... mi ricordo di aver bestemmiato anch'io un po' la prima volta per sintonizzare i canali... Purtroppo adesso non sono sul pc con la scheda tv e non posso indagare ulteriormente...

----------

## akiross

con xawtv non riesco perche' da seg fault prima che possa avviarsi:

prima lo dava perche' non trovava i font corretti, ora non lo so. Devo guardare meglio e documentare?

Comunque, ora cerco un po e provo ad avviare bttv specificando la scheda come mi hai suggerito

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## akiross

ho provato ad avviare il modulo bttv cosi':

modprobe bttv card=19

(la mia scheda e' flyvideo 9 :Cool: 

ora su tvtime vedo 4 canali diversi: 

composito 0, composito 1, composito 2 e composito 3

l'antenna e' sparita.

I canali sembrano essere inesistenti: non posso cambiarli

che faccio?

grazie

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> con xawtv non riesco perche' da seg fault prima che possa avviarsi:
> 
> 

 

Avvialo con:

```
$ xawtv -device /dev/video0
```

o comunque specificando il device, e dovresti evitare il segmentation fault

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bttv                   95776   0
> ...

 

Questi sono i moduli che bttv si tira su da me:

```

tuner                  10752   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                14300   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   95744   1

i2c-algo-bit            7560   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13604   0  [tuner tvaudio bttv i2c-algo-bit]

```

e mi sembra sospetta l'assenza di "tuner" nel tuo caso.

Comunque sia, per vedere qualcosa con tvtime, se non ricordo male, ho dovuto lanciare tvtime-scanner e scegliere "custom" come frequency table.

----------

## akiross

i moduli relativi sono questi:

```

tuner                  10720   1  (autoclean)

bttv                   95776   0

videodev                6272   2  [bttv]

soundcore               3876   6  [snd bttv]

i2c-algo-bit            7560   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13540   0  [tuner bttv i2c-algo-bit]

```

pensavo non servissero tutti

ho provato xawtv -device=/dev/video0

parte senza errori ma e' tutto nero

le sorgenti video sono comunque Composite0 - Composite3

(ora riprovo senza specificare il numero della mia scheda durante il caricamento)

tvtime-scanner mi da questo errore:

```

akiross@tallon4 akiross $ tvtime-scanner

config: Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

config: Reading configuration from /home/akiross/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

tvtime-scanner: Scanning using TV standard 'PAL'

station: Reading stationlist from /home/akiross/.tvtime/stationlist.xml

station: /home/akiross/.tvtime/stationlist.xml: No station list for norm 'PAL' and frequencies 'Custom'.

videoinput: Requested input number 0 not valid, max is 4.

tvtime-scanner: No tuner found on input 0.

tvtime-scanner: If you have a tuner, select a different input using --input=<num>.

```

ho provato con --input=<num> a cambiare num fino al 20, anche se il max era 4  :Smile: 

adesso provo a rifare tutto questo con il modulo caricato senza specificare la scheda, e poi faccio sapere

grazie

ciao

----------

## akiross

Per prima cosa ho notato che se caricando bttv specificando il numero della mia tvcard, va tvtime scompaiono alcune opzioni di configurazione. Per la precisione, sotto Station Management spariscono Finetune, Quella con SECAM, Change freq. table e Disable signal detection.

La scansione funziona, ma non rileva assolutamente nulla.

....

Mi sono appena accorto che il modulo tuner non era attivo

l'ho attivato e ora vedo che succede

vi faccio sapere tra poco

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Mi sono appena accorto che il modulo tuner non era attivo
> 
> l'ho attivato e ora vedo che succede
> 
> 

 

sul mio sistema modprobe carica tuner.o come dipendenza di bttv, però dal messaggio di errore di tvtime-scanner che hai postato sembra proprio non trovi il tuner.

Occhio che anche a tuner puoi passare il paramentro "type=xx" che dipende dal tipo di sintonizzatore.

Che kernel stai utilizzando? Precisamente qual è il modello della tua scheda? Se, come mi sembra di aver capito dai post precedenti, è una FlyVideo 98 non corrisponde a card=19!

```
$ cat CARDLIST | grep FlyVideo

  card=8 - Lifeview FlyVideo II (Bt848) LR26 / MAXI TV Video PCI2 LR26

  card=19 - Lifeview FlyVideo II EZ /FlyKit LR38 Bt848 (capture only)

  card=21 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98/ Lucky Star Image World ConferenceTV LR50

  card=27 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98/ MAXI TV Video PCI2 LR50

  card=30 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98 LR50

  card=35 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98 LR50 / Chronos Video Shuttle II

  card=36 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50 / Typhoon TView TV/FM Tuner

  card=54 - Lifeview FlyVideo 2000 /FlyVideo A2/ Lifetec LT 9415 TV [LR90]

  card=56 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50

  card=65 - Lifeview FlyVideo 2000S LR90

  card=71 - Lifeview FlyVideo 98EZ (capture only) LR51

```

----------

## akiross

ummm

onestramente ho trovato un elenco di card per bttv e la mia (FlyVideo 98 Model BG (stando alla confezione)) era il numero 19, ma se tu mi dici il contrario allora navigo nel dubbio...

Come posso vedere il modello esatto della scheda? ci sara' qualche comando... che certamente non ricordo piu'

e per il sintonizzatore? stessa roba?

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> onestramente ho trovato un elenco di card per bttv e la mia (FlyVideo 98 Model BG (stando alla confezione)) era il numero 19, ma se tu mi dici il contrario allora navigo nel dubbio...
> 
> 

 

La documentazione a cui devi fare riferimento è /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST

Prova passando a bttv il parametro "card=xx" con xx preso cercando FlyVideo 98 in CARDLIST. I valori nel tuo caso dovrebbero essere 21,27,30,35,36,56 o 71. Armati di pazienza e provali tutti, finchè non trovi quello giusto.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come posso vedere il modello esatto della scheda? ci sara' qualche comando... che certamente non ricordo piu'
> 
> e per il sintonizzatore? stessa roba?
> ...

 

Prima prova solo con

```

modprobe bttv card=xx

```

Temo che l'unico modo per capire che sintonizzatore hai sia quello di estrarre la scheda dal case e sbirciare le sigle degli integrati del pcb.

----------

## akiross

Ho smontato la scheda, letto cosa c'era sopra (cioe':

PAL - B/G

LR50 Rev.W

Chip CONEXANT

)

sono quasi certo, dopo aver guardato un po' in giro, che la scheda sia la numero 30 (LifeView FlyVideo 98 (no eeprom)). Ho avviato bttv con quella scheda, ma non vedo ancora nulla. Adesso i miei dubbi si spostano sul tipo di Tuner, poiche' tvtime-scanner non rileva proprio nulla, e smanettandoci un po non cambia assolutamente nulla: No signal. 

Ora cerco di documentarmi un po' sui tuner, ma un aiuto o dei consigli  sarebbero graditi  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## akiross

Ho fatto un passo avanti!

vedo qualcosa. Rai 1. SOLO QUELLO, e in bianco e nero, ma vedo qualcosa.

Ho provato con diversi tuner, PHILIPS e TEMIC, ma vedo solo RAI1, ai 61 MHz

Devo farmi tvtime-scanner per ogni Tuner che cambio?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Devo farmi tvtime-scanner per ogni Tuner che cambio?
> 
> 

 

Sì. Eventualmente prova anche con "scantv": è l'equivalente per xawtv.

----------

## cn73

Allora...con l'opzione pci=offacpi hotplug rileva corretamente la scheda...o meglio carica il modulo bttv e

connessi, ma non riconosce la scheda, che è elencate invece nel CARDLIST

Allora ho dato un modprobe -r bttv e poi un modprobe bttv card=14 tuner=1

tutto ok:

```

bttv: driver version 0.7.107 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400 AGP] Host Bridge

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:10.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:11.5

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 00:0a.0, irq: 10, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe0100000

bttv0: using: BT848A(Aimslab Video Highway X) [card=14,insmod option]

i2c-core.o: adapter bt848 #0 registered as adapter 0.

bttv0: using tuner=1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

i2c-core.o: driver i2c TV tuner driver registered.

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

tuner: type set to 1 (Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compatibles))

i2c-core.o: client [Philips PAL_I (FI1246 and compa] registered to adapter [bt848 #0](pos. 0).

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

```

```

root@cn_machine bttv-0.7.95 # xawtv -hwscan

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22)

looking for available devices

port 67-67

    type : Xvideo, image scaler

    name : ATI Radeon Video Overlay

/dev/v4l/video0: OK                     [ -device /dev/v4l/video0 ]

    type : v4l

    name : BT848A(Aimslab Video Highway X)

    flags: overlay capture tuner

/dev/v4l/video1: OK                     [ -device /dev/v4l/video1 ]

    type : v4l

    name : Logitech USB Camera

    flags:  capture

```

Purtroppo però se lancio xawtv ottengo schermo nero e il seguente messaggio:

```

This is xawtv-3.86, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.22)

WARNING: Your X-Server has no DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=1): Invalid argument

ioctl: VIDIOCCAPTURE(int=0): Invalid argument

```

----------

## cn73

ok  :Very Happy:  ho lanciato scantv e aggiunto i canali rilevati in .xawtv ... si vedono perfettamente, l'audio si sente benissimo e io sono contento  :Very Happy:  UNa sola cosa...se tento di settare il fullscreen ottengo:

```

X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()

  Serial number of failed request:  777

  Current serial number in output stream:  779

```

----------

## MyZelF

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> ok  ho lanciato scantv e aggiunto i canali rilevati in .xawtv ... si vedono perfettamente, l'audio si sente benissimo e io sono contento  UNa sola cosa...se tento di settare il fullscreen ottengo:
> 
> 

 

Bene, perfetto...  :Very Happy: 

Per il problema del full-screen non saprei. Tra l'altro io ho smesso di utilizzare xawtv in favore di tvtime, che ti consiglio caldamente.

----------

## cn73

Dopo il video passianmo alla radio  :Very Happy:  La mia scheda ha un sintonizzatore radio, ho cercato sul forum ma non ho trovato riferimenti.

Ho notato che c'è un modulo radio-aimslab.o dal nome esplicativo... però se

```

root@cn_machine cn73 # modprobe radio-aimslab

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/media/radio/radio-aimslab.o: insmod radio-aimslab failed

```

nei log ho:

```

ou must set an I/O address with io=0x???
```

dove reperisco questo indirizzo? sempre dai log ho

```

ttv0: Bt848 (rev 18) at 00:0a.0, irq: 10, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe0100000

```

Con che applicazione ascolto la radio?

----------

## cn73

Mi rispondo da solo  :Smile: 

Allora, leggendo il documento /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/radiotrack.txt ho scoperto che gli IO per il chip radio sono 2: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The RadioTrack (base) ioport is configurable for 0x30c or 0x20c.
> 
> 

 

perciò un 

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe radio-aimslab io=0x20

 

mi ha caricato il modulo e creato il device /dev/radio0

i programmi radio e gradio mi fanno ascoltare benissimo la radio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sparker

Resumo questo vecchio thread  :Smile: 

Stò cercando di far andare una vecchia AVerMedia TVCaputure (o TVPhone, non sono sicuro)(card=6), di cui in realtà mi interessa solo il telecomando.

In teoria è supportata da lirc, infatti la ho riconosciuta grazie ad una foto del telecomando nella directory con i file .conf nel sito di lirc.  :Smile: 

quando carico il modulo lirc_gpio mi crea il device /dev/lirc/lirc0, ma se utilizzo lircd e irw, non sembra ricevere nessun segnale.

sapete se bisogna passare qualche parametro particolare a bttv per attivare il telecomando?

----------

## Sparker

Mi rispondo da solo per lasciare traccia ai posteri:

si deve aggiungere pll=1 al modulo bttv

```

# bttv

alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv pll=1 radio=0 card=6

#lirc

alias char-major-61 lirc_gpio

```

----------

